# Thoughts on Black talon 9mm ammo?



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a bunch of this ammo and am wondering if its pretty good compared to todays defense ammo. I also have the ranger SXT ammo, is that the replacement to the black talon ammo?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Ranger T is the replacement to the Black Talon, don't shoot the Black Talon, check out Gun Broker and GunsAmerica etc., people sell it as a collectors item.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> The Ranger T is the replacement to the Black Talon, don't shoot the Black Talon, check out Gun Broker and GunsAmerica etc., people sell it as a collectors item.


collectors item as in its worth money? I had no idea...


----------

